# Kärntens seen



## siesta (28. März 2005)

Hallo Leute wer kann mir einige seen in Kärten empfehlen wo gute karpfenbestände drin sind

siesta


----------



## mrrobbie (29. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

karpfen... hörzendorfer see
              gösselsdorfer see
              längsee
              ossiacher see


----------



## siesta (29. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Hi mrrobbie hast du schon mal was vom rauschelesee gehört?Wenn dann würde mich intressieren ob man da vom Ufer aus fischen kann und wie die bedingungen dort sind.


siesta


----------



## Soxl (29. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Hoi Siesta,

bislang selbst befischt - und tw. auch recht nett gefangen - habe ich 

- Klopeiner See
- Ossiacher See
- Gösselsdorfer See

Alle drei genannten Seen beherbergen recht ordentliche Karpfenbestände, auch das Potenzial für "ordentliche Wasserschweine" ist dort vorhanden. Solltest mehr Details zu einem der genannten Wässerchen wollen/brauchen, einfach nochmals fragen  

Den Rauschelesee selbst kenn' ich nur von Bildern und ein wenig "hörensagen", also kein weiterer Kommentar. Kennst Du den Link schon? --> Rauschelesee 

Wünsch' Dir viel Spass bei der Qual der Wahl, es gibt ja noch einige weitere "karpfentechnisch" interessante Gewässer in unserem südlichsten Bundesland...

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## siesta (29. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Hi Soxl

Den link kannte ich schon. Das problem ist wie du schon erwähntest die qual der wahl. aber troztem danke

siesta


----------



## mrrobbie (30. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

oder wenns nicht unbedingt ein see sein muss.....

Friesacher Stadtgraben! mehr als nur für überraschungen gut!!


----------



## Achim_68 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Der Weisensee in Kärnten bietet einige Arten an Karpfen, in so ziemlich jeder Grösse. Ich selber werde dieses Jahr meinen Sommerurlaub dort verbringen und freu mir schon wieder einen Wolf, die Ruten endlich auszuwerfen.


----------



## Rene1979 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Ziegelei Teich bei Villach,Hafnersee,Treimischer Teich.


----------



## braxnhoby (30. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

@ siesta

HI der Rauschelesee ist klein aber oho!!!!
Habe dort selbst noch vor ein paar Jahren geangelt und immer gut Karpfen gefangen. Meist nur kleinere Exemplare aber in der Regel sind so 5 - 6 über 10 kg im Jahr gegangen.
Muss aber dazusagen das ich kein Karpfenangler bin, meist hab ich nur so nebenbei eine auf Karpfen ausgelegt.
Die Fischerkarte bekommt man bei der Gemeinde in Keutschach oder aber beim Aufsichtsfischer. Der heist Jansche mit Nachnamen aber Adresse hab ich leider keine.
Mit der Karte kannst du 2 Gewässer befischen 1. Den Rauselesse und 2. den Spintikteich. Der liegt gleich in der Nähe.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast meld dich bei mir via PN oder e-mail dann kann ich dir auch noch genauere Infos geben.


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*



			
				braxnhoby schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Den Rauselesse und 2. den Spintikteich.




 :l  :k  :l da hab ich meine kindheit verbracht.mein vater ist kärntner und wir sind regelmässig dort hingefahren.hab als kleiner schei++er im rauschelesee
und im zufluss gefischt.aiteln und weisfische gefangen,aber ich weiss das dort ein sehr guter raubfischbestand sein soll.ist überhaupt ein sehr schöner kleiner verwunschener see.
genau wie die spitnikteiche,da hab ich mich mal am weg dorthin mit meiner familie verirrt.sind da durch den wald gegangen.ein sehr schöner moorsee.
hab damals nur weisfische gesehen.was schwimmt den da so drinnen,kann man da zufahren?
lg rob


----------



## siesta (31. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Hallo Rene

wo genau liegt der ziegelei teich und der treimischerteich? den hafnersee kenne ich aber da haben sie so komische bestimmungen.

siesta


----------



## Soxl (31. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

Hoi Siesta,

Infos zu den Ziegeleiseen gibt's hier: klick mich 
Geht dann halt mehr Richtung Karpfenp*ff - soll jetzt aber nicht abwertend sein - der eine mag's, der andere nicht...

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## siesta (31. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

#c Wo bitte ist der friesacher stadtgraben?#c ( bin a geografisches wunder)

siesta


----------



## mrrobbie (31. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

in friesach... *FG*
bez. st. veit an der glan


der einzige wasserführende mittelalterliche stadtgraben europas...


----------



## siesta (31. März 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

hi mrrobbie danke für die information

siesta


----------



## siesta (2. April 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

hi braxnhobby hast meine mail bekommen?


siesta


----------



## braxnhoby (3. April 2005)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

@ siesta

Nein hab von dir leider kein Mail bekommen. Aber versuchs noch mal oliver-sander@gmx.at
lautet die mit sicherheit korrekte Adresse.

Der Treimischerteich ist vom Rauschelesee nicht weit weg ca. 2 min mit dem Auto. Ist auch ein relativ guter Karpfenteich aber Boilifischverbot und Nachtangeln sowieso. Also uninteressant.

@ ROB 

Also hast du deine ersten Angeltechnischen Schritte ja in den gleichen Gewässen gemacht wie ich. Wie klein doch die Welt ist. 

PS.: Den Spintikteich erreicht man leider nur zu Fuss.
Also mit Sack und Pack ca. 10 min Fussmarsch durch den Wald.
Aber es lohnt sich wirklich, aus dem Moortümpel hab ich auch schon einige dicke Schuppis rausgeholt.


----------



## Geko (13. April 2005)

*AW: Kärntens seen*

Hallo Siesta

war letztes Jahr im Herbst eine Woche lang am Gösselsdorfersee. Trotzdem dass in dieser Woche die Temperatur starkt abgefallen ist, konnte ich mit meinen Kollegen einige schöne Karpfen erwischen. Was mich so an diesem See fasziniert ist, dass er beinnahe durchgehend mit Seerosen bedeckt ist und die Fische sich so sehr gut natürlich fortpflanzen können. Ausserdem, falls du eine günstige Unterkunft suchst, kann ich nur den Wallerwirt empfehlen. Das ist ein richtiges Fischerbeisl, wo sich abends die Gäste des Hauses (meist Fischer) gegenseitig über ihre Fänge berichten. 
Hätte fast vergessen zu erwähnen dass es anscheinen einen beachtlichen Welsbestand im See gibt. In der Nacht haben wir sie regelmäßig mitten am See rauben hören.
Alles in allem kann ich diesen netten kleinen See nur weiterempfehlen.

Geko


----------



## michael92 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kärtens seen*

hi leute, 

ich kann auch nur sagen WEISENSEE kärnten! war vor einer woche 3wochen lang dort! Ich fing nicht schlecht Karpfen mit 5kg , 7kg , 9kg und große schleien! Aber ohne anfüttern nix zu machen! also angefüttert mit Mais und ein paar frolics gefischt hab ich meist nur mit frolic! aber mit Mais fing ich zwei Amur! 1. mit 85cm und 7,5kg und der andere war 5,5kg schwer und 75cm! hat wirklich spass gemacht dort! kann ich nur empfehlen! 

gruß Michi


----------



## carphunter667 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Kärntens seen*

Karfen-

   Ossicacher See
   Afritzer See
   Brennsee/ Feldsee


----------



## CarpCatcher26 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kärntens seen*

Ich weiss nicht ob du den Vassachersee kennst aber da gibt es sehr viele kleine aber auch sehr grosse karpfen aber auch viele Hechte und Zander
domi

mfg aus *TIROL*


----------

